# Changing bearings in blower motor?



## MeLikeUmFire (Jan 8, 2010)

Think i need to change the bearing in my blower. I am pretty handy but have never done the job before. What does it entail?


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 8, 2010)

It would be easy if you could find replacement bearings - actually nearly all of these blowers have bushings and the blowers are throw aways. If you replace the blower, be careful to find one with ball bearings.  Then you'd never have to replace them.

I asked a blower supplier why the stove companies don't ship blowers with ball bearings.  I suggested that it's because of the cost differential.  He shrugged and said that there's very little additional cost with the ball bearings, but the stove companies are just to cheap to pay even a little more for a part that the consumer doesn't think about.  Kind of like timing belts in cars.  Saves car company $5, costs you $450 later on, but people still buy the cars, and they don't differentiate between timing belts vs chains.


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2010)

I think some units may ship with ball bearing motors. At least I think that Quadrafire did with the convection blower our pellet insert. That was a while ago, but I remember it impressing me. It would be a good question to ask some of the premium insert makers.

If you are a tinkerer, then replacing the bearings is a matter of disassembling the motor, being careful not to damage the armature or brushes. Then the bearing is pushed out, (dust cap may be messed up in this process and need replacing). The new bearing should be a high quality replacement type if you want it to last. Soak the felt with oil first, clean up any excess. Soak the bearing in lightweight oil overnight, wipe clean,  then push insert the new bearing. Reassemble the motor. If it runs like new, you've done well. 

Another less intrusive thing to do is to create an oil port if there isn't one there. There will be a bearing on each end of the motor,  starting a short distance back from where the shaft leaves the motor casing.  Estimate where the felt wick is located. Most of these motors have a soft, pot metal casing that drills easily. Drill with an 1/8" bit gently through the casing to the felt. Careful to not go too far, you want to stop as soon as the tip penetrates to the wick cavity. Clean out all metal shavings. Then oil the felt wick with about 10 drops of 3 in 1 or lightweight oil. 

Grab a couple junk motors from the dump or goodwill to practice on. I have recovered a couple table and box fans using this method.


----------



## billjustbill (Jan 8, 2010)

RegencyR14 said:
			
		

> Think i need to change the bearing in my blower. I am pretty handy but have never done the job before. What does it entail?



This may seem a bit odd, but try this.....

If the bearings are not physically scarred or damaged, and you can wait until this heating season is over, just give them a few drops of "DuraLube", the auto oil additive.  It is designed to work and be attracted to heat...

On the second season of my Lopi Freedom Bay, I cleaned the dual motor/blowers and used DuraLube applied to each sleeve bearing with the help of a VET's hypo and long needle... As you add the drops, use you finger to wiggle the blower shafts to work in the thicker based oil. The blower motor bearings I oiled are quiet and smooth running.

This idea works on ball bearings too.  On our home's outside A/C compressor unit, the motor to the large fan developed a squeak as it powered down.  Those motors and the labor to replace them are both expensive.  Killing the power to the unit, I removed the wire grill and took apart the motor housing.  The 10 year old squeaking bearing was the bottom one, so I took a 1/16" drill bit and drill a hole in one of the side plastic bearing shields.  Using the VET hypo and long needle, I injected the bearing with the DuraLube straight from its container, and reassembled it.  The bearing is still working, even when I had the unit moved to provide A/C in my workshop, in 2000.  

Every dollar saved means more wood or more wood cutting/splitting tools... ;>)
Bill


----------



## andybaker (Jan 8, 2010)

I keep seeing posts about blowers popping up nearly every day. Last year I decided to stop trying to fix the old one went about looking for a better replacement. I tried a few different ones and setteled with this one. It does have ball bearings. It sits under the firebox and has performed very well. Heavy duty little thing compared to what was in there before. I do have one question however, if someone would know I would appreciate it, can I put a speed control on this motor? Here's the link: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1TDU7?Pid=search


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2010)

That looks remarkably similar to the blower used by PE for the Summit/T6. Yes a speed control can be used. This is the Grainger accessory:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1DGV1?BaseItem=1TDU7

or the 2.5 (K177-1002) or 5 (K177-1005) amp version located here should also work:

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/kbwc.htm


----------

